# Common-Law Partner IMM5409E - Anyone familiar with this one?



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

This form, Common-Law Partner IMM5409, is required for completion of
the Buffalo Visa Office application package, but requires certification from a
Commissioner of Oaths. How can applicants residing in the US obtain
this certification?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

arsenal said:


> This form, Common-Law Partner IMM5409, is required for completion of
> the Buffalo Visa Office application package, but requires certification from a
> Commissioner of Oaths. How can applicants residing in the US obtain
> this certification?


A Commissioner of Oaths in Canada is required to notarize the document as being a true and valid statement signed by the maker. An attorney/lawyer, I believe, should able to do the same thing in the US as a sworn affadavit.


----------

